# salary not paid on time



## youss64 (May 17, 2012)

Hi there expats!

i work in dubai free zone, and i have problems with as i speak my ex employer.

it s been 2 month that he s not paying on time, and probably won t have my settlement on time this month either...this according to them is due to cashflow problems...

also i have promised to have a salary raise that never happened but i have got all that on email so i can back up my words...

is there any legal action i can take?

i know it s not much information, but may i can have a beginning of answer/solution to my issues!

regards

Y


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

I would recommend getting in touch with the respective freezone authority, they should be able to follow up with the employer and speed things up .... if there are legitimate cash flow issues it might take some time but in any case they will be able to help


----------



## youss64 (May 17, 2012)

thanks Sara, also i have backed up by email proof same employer forced to have a bank account with the same bank as the company. threatening to charge us with transfer fees and delay...anything i can do for that?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

I know that in some cases a transfer fee does apply if wages are transferred to banks other than the one the company is dealing with. I am on a freezone visa and when setting up the wage transfer was told that a 50 aed charge would apply every time, if transferring wages to another bank, I just opened one within the same bank. Also this charge was levied by the bank and not the employer, and was also confirmed by the bank as being standard practice. Apparently it has something to do with the WPS system and its intricacies in freezone cases ....

Personally I don't think its a big enough issue to quarrel with the employer over, you can just as well have two a/c's and move the money across them if need be ...

p.s: sara just happens to be a part of my username and not what I go by, don't know of any dudes named sara  ....


----------



## youss64 (May 17, 2012)

ok got you dude! 

will to see what i will do


----------



## youss64 (May 17, 2012)

sorry to bump that up again!

ok, now my company is insisting heavily to get a resignation letter from me.

what should i do?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

youss64 said:


> sorry to bump that up again!
> 
> ok, now my company is insisting heavily to get a resignation letter from me.
> 
> what should i do?


Don't sign it. 

Get in touch with the free zone authority immediately, if you haven't done so yet. They will be able to help you recover your late wages and whatever else you are entitled to and once that's sorted you can resign!


----------



## youss64 (May 17, 2012)

thanks i went there, today too late unfortunately, now my ceo is trying to accuse me of things i never done...i m close to go to the police, because the free zone won t open until sunday, also employer is asking for my passport...


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> Don't sign it.
> 
> Get in touch with the free zone authority immediately, if you haven't done so yet. They will be able to help you recover your late wages and whatever else you are entitled to and once that's sorted you can resign!


What she said, *do not* give them a resignation letter. You give away rights if you resign, the company knows that, which is why they want you to do it. Also do not give them your passport. They are obviously trying to scare you, just be confident and don't bow to their pressure (yes I know that is easier said than done).


----------



## youss64 (May 17, 2012)

thx for the advices guys! worst thing is i have to travel next week and still being not paid...


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

If you resign, they screw you out of gratuity.

Tell them firmly that if they want to terminate your employment, they will have to provide you with a letter of termination giving you the necessary notice period.


----------



## youss64 (May 17, 2012)

if i resign, what is the fees applied to me, they are telling about cancelation visa fees. i asked face to face to them will you charge anything if i resign? they said to me face: NO! been there for less than 6 month...i know there are fees...how much not sure..


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

There should be no fees for resigning. But that is not important because you have just been given plenty of reasons why you should not resign.


----------



## youss64 (May 17, 2012)

to be honest i can start a new job a week after...i don t need a notice....what do you think...apologies for keep bumping this...


----------



## youss64 (May 17, 2012)

I again,

sorry to bounce that up again and again...now i need a lawyer...

any advice costs etc?


----------



## youss64 (May 17, 2012)

hello guys,

i m bumping this here so i don t open an other topic...

we are going to court with mutual things against each other with my ex employer...

my ex employer has threaten me to have my passport retained by the police for 8 month minimum until our case is solved...

any of you expats can advise, share experiences, opinions?

thanks

Y


----------

